# I will be "off the air" for a while.



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I am currently moving my "man room" to the basement. This will allow my grandson to have his own room upstairs when he visits us. Until I get the internet access updated, I will not be able to respond to any "questions". Hope to be back soon.

Jim Heggeness


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

jhegg said,



> I am currently moving my "man room" to the basement. This will allow my grandson to have his own room upstairs when he visits us. Until I get the internet access updated, I will not be able to respond to any "questions". Hope to be back soon.


I have it in good confidence that you have been advised by attorneys to stay off this board. True or false?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Cheap shot,DG! Jim is moving his stuff around for his grandson. I doubt that will make any difference to people like you though.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jim, just chainsaw a hole in the floor and drop the stuff through. Saves on the back.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Just finishing up my own Man Cave in the basement Jim, good luck on yours!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DG said:


> jhegg said,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Give the man a rope and he will hang himself.  That was as callous as shooting a penned animal. You didn't make any browny points on that below the belt remark.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Well Dwight,

You sure showed us your good side with that remark. For anyone who wonders about the veracity of Dwight's' remark, I haven't consulted with an attorney since my mom passed away about 10 years ago.

Thanks to everyone else for the kind comments! My grandson now has his bedroom when he comes over, my computer is relocated between the kitchen and the dining room, and my "man room" in the basement is in a state of total disarray. I will take care of that this winter. Now, it's time for some hunting - and I don't mean tame "livestock" in a fence.

Jim


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Jim, good to hear the move went well. PM me your email address and I will send you pics of where I am at with my Man Cave!


----------

